# removing hazy finish on my boat



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My old Ranger has gotten a hazy finish on the starboard side. That side gets the morning sun while it is on the lift in my boathouse. I can buff it off, but that only last a couple of months before it hazes over again. 
What is the best way to remove the haze for a longerperiod of time?
The boat is only 24 years old, so I want it to look good a while longer.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Compound/polish/seal/wax 
Or a tarp on the side to block the sun


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe the sealer is what I am missing. What type sealer should I use?


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> My old Ranger has gotten a hazy finish on the starboard side. That side gets the morning sun while it is on the lift in my boathouse. I can buff it off, but that only last a couple of months before it hazes over again.
> What is the best way to remove the haze for a longerperiod of time?
> The boat is only 24 years old, so I want it to look good a while longer.


 Hi, I use a 3m heavy compound and some times it might take a second round to pull that oxidation out of the gel coat. Give me a call or email at the number below and I will come out and look at your boat or give you advise. Thanks, Liz's Boat Detail


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Liz, but ol'Ranger is at LakeWeiss. If you were near I would love to have you give it a good cleaning.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

What Chemical and machine are you using to remove the oxidation?


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

1 good go over with Buff Magic using a rotary polisher then finish with Meguiars Sealer wax. Should definitely last more than a couple months. With proper care it should shine for a few seasons.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Dawns Kay bug, I am using turtle wax color back with a turtle wax buffer.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Thats your problem. You need a compound for fiberglass. You also need a more powerful machine to "cut" into the fiberglass. I dont think you are actually removing the oxidation but you are just covering it up.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

What machine, and compound do I need?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.autogeek.net/boatandrv.html 

The Makita or Dewalt will do it if it is heavily oxidized

The Porter cable is forgiving enough to use on all your cars.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info and web site. There may be a Christmas gift idea.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

No problem. It sounds like the Porter Cable would be your best bet if it isnt to chalky. The MArine 31 brand is their house brand. I havent heard any negatives about it but Megs and 3M are proven companies. Also, Have you thought about alternating how you park your boat so it is an "even fade" . I dont know if its possible though.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

I know this sounds like a lot of work, but, I just read an article on making your hull shine like new. Bottom line is, do the hull twice with rubbing compound. It should be just coarse enough to remove the oxidation w/o damaging the gelcoat. It sounds like you need a middle of the road grade. Then two coats of polish. Then two coats of wax. The wax should be bee's wax, not carnauba wax. The article said the carnauba wax is pretty good as a touch up during the summer, but, the bee's wax will last much longer on fiberglass. 
I have not tried this method, but, I probably will before spring. I've always used Mcquires one step wax and cleaner, Live and Learn. We'll see.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

- Aquabuff 2000
- HD variable speed buffer
- 3M buffing pad
- 3M polish pad

First thing I would do would be to wash the boat and I would use the fine white 3M scrubber pad with handle to get all loose oxidation off.

When boat is dry, buff the boat out with the buffer and buffing pad dry, using no buffing compound at around 1800 rpm AVOIDING ANY STICKERS OR LETTERING.

Buff the boat out with Aquabuff 2000, apply the aquabuff with a cheap paint brush as per directions, buff out small areas to start with until you get the hang of it. don't try to buff too large of an area at a time. 

You may have to buff it out two or even three time depending on how bad it is oxidized and the finish you desire.

Two coats of Meguiars marine wax. Then you should wax the boat every two months to keep it looking pretty.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> What machine, and compound do I need?


You need a high power buffer and 3m heavy compound to cut the oxidation. I use Collinite fleet paste wax to seal the gel coat. Thanks, Liz


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

seabiscuit said:


> The wax should be bee's wax, not carnauba wax. The article said the carnauba wax is pretty good as a touch up during the summer, but, the bee's wax will last much longer on fiberglass.


Any natural wax is going to last 30 days max.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like some information that will help me get old Ranger back in shape. Thanks for all the good information.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You need a pro to first come out and do the boat then you will see what you will need to do it right.

You need a high speed ROTARY polisher not a random orbital polisher meant for clearcoat finishes.

You need heavy duty cutting compounds made for gelcoat such as 3M heavy duty.

After all the cutting is done the next step is polishing which removes the fine scratches left from the cutting compounds and gives you the shiny finish.

Last is the protection

It will cost you a few hundred dollars to buy the right tools, compounds, polishes, glazes, waxes. Another hundred for pads if you get the right ones.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

A boat that old.. Wet sand and spray it with a quality clearcoat. It will shine like new.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Kim I am at Lake Weiss in N Alabama. I wish I was close enough for you to take a look at it.
Sho nuff, the gel coat is in good shape, so I don't want to put new clear coat. 
I had buffed it a few weeks ago when I took it off the lift for the winter draw down of our lake. It looks good now, except for the small area that my cover didn't reach. That area already has a little hazy look. I rubbed that area with my finger and it rubbed the haze off, so I believe it has a light coat of wax or something that I didn't get when I buffed it. Maybe just a little more huffing with some good compound will remove that.
Old Ranger is about 168 years old in dog years, but she is still a great fishing machine!


----------

